# Bored with my board - opinions wanted



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

There's the dark from lib, you're not going to get anything stiffer from them. Not sure of your foot size but the rice is a midwide, so you'll give up some of the agility/nimbleness of the goat.

You should just get a KTR.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bseracka said:


> There's the dark from lib, you're not going to get anything stiffer from them. Not sure of your foot size but the rice is a midwide, so you'll give up some of the agility/nimbleness of the goat.
> 
> You should just get a KTR.


What's a KTR? 

I will look at dark series now. 

I'm a 9 foot, but size down 1/2 size on boot. Dc staus , oddly enough.

In my compulsive research I've done over the last 12 hours I did look at the dark series. It has the risers for easy turning, and is similar to the riders choice I think. Minus the risers. It doesn't seem to be rated stiffer than the rice though.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Dark(er) series is slightly stiffer than the T. Rice. However, like your BG it is a directional twin. It is not like the Riders Choice at all - much stiffer, directional (RC is true twin), much shallower side-cute, etc.

For stiff true twins from Mervin, your only option is basically the T. Rice. However, it is not much stiffer than the BG, if at all - but will feel much torsionally because it is so wide.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I think that's what I'm after is more torsional stiffness. The BG takes the littlest input form the back foot on hard pack days. 

I'm to the point where I want/need to have more effort inserted to turn a board. The BG turns too easy.


Plus the entire idea of having a twin is appealing. 

I really have nothing but time to lose since I'd be ordering from dogfunk. It's always nice to get feedback though.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

You ever demo a Never Summer SL? I have an older, cambered model, but the newer ones might be up your alley?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

No, I have not. But... I did take a couple spins on variable terrain and conditions on a premier , which was too soft me as it was setup.

Pretty sure SL is not as stiff/free ride/style as the premiere. Correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

KTR=Kessler the Ride


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Since you don't seem to be worried about price, I'd go with the TRice Pro Horse Power (HP) over the TRice Pro.

The HP is lighter and stronger (though I can't vouch for the second). Even though they have the same flex rating, I believe the HPs are a bit stiffer feeling too. 

I can't comment on Never Summer.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

pdxrealtor said:


> No, I have not. But... I did take a couple spins on variable terrain and conditions on a premier , which was too soft me as it was setup.
> 
> Pretty sure SL is not as stiff/free ride/style as the premiere. Correct me if I'm wrong, please.


i just checked out the newer NS lineup, and seems like an SL is def too soft for what you're looking for. The model I have is a 2007, full cambered deck, and it's pretty stiff for me, perhaps they toned it down in the newer decks. sorry bout that!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

stan_darsh said:


> i just checked out the newer NS lineup, and seems like an SL is def too soft for what you're looking for. The model I have is a 2007, full cambered deck, and it's pretty stiff for me, perhaps they toned it down in the newer decks. sorry bout that!


No worries. Appreciate the suggestion anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bseracka said:


> KTR=Kessler the Ride


I couldn't find much info on that board. Seems like its a cambered carving deck, and its a directional too. 

I tried the BSOD and I didn't like it in the end. It was camber with slight rocker.

After reading tons on the travis rice board, and then reading some more, I ordered the t rice hp in a 161.5. 

I'm thinking I might not even need a softer board to play around and learn freestyle on. Sounds like it can all be done on the t rice board. 

Whisky militia has the 157 pro for 299.00, and I might pick that up for a play around learner board since its shorter. 

Any more input is welcome. I can always send this back......


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like you want something with quadaxial fibreglass instead of triaxial


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I couldn't find much info on that board. Seems like its a cambered carving deck, and its a directional too.
> 
> I tried the BSOD and I didn't like it in the end. It was camber with slight rocker.
> 
> ...



Let me know what you think of the t.rice hp, ive been looking to pick one up myself.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I couldn't find much info on that board. Seems like its a cambered carving deck, and its a directional too.
> 
> I tried the BSOD and I didn't like it in the end. It was camber with slight rocker.
> 
> ...


Good call on the HP. I feel like I contributed to someone's well being. Even if it wasn't my suggestion that made any difference. 

TRice's are great for freestyle man, that I can vouch for. Nice and poppy too. For what you indicated you want in a board, I think you are going to love it.

If you are going to pick up another board for messing around on, don't bother getting another TRice Pro. The difference between the too, even given length, won't be enough to justify a purchase. 

If you must, get something more noodley for contrast.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ETM said:


> Sounds like you want something with quadaxial fibreglass instead of triaxial


Can you elaborate? I'm not familiar with how that relates to a snowboard. 



tj_ras said:


> Let me know what you think of the t.rice hp, ive been looking to pick one up myself.


Will do! 



bamfb2 said:


> Good call on the HP. I feel like I contributed to someone's well being. Even if it wasn't my suggestion that made any difference.
> 
> TRice's are great for freestyle man, that I can vouch for. Nice and poppy too. For what you indicated you want in a board, I think you are going to love it.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: That was the original plan. Two twins, one noodle, one that would support free ride. But I've read so much about the Rice being a do it all true twin I don't know if I'll need another board. 

I'm fine taking the short noodle up on day 3 or 4 when I'll be hanging with the wife or just taking it easy by myslef, or on shitty snow days where I have no desire to haul ass. 

It's the days that I ride most often that I want nothing to do with the noodle board but want to be able to, at my desire, do the butters, spins, jumps, etc while hitting the entire mountain from steep to trees and all natural features. If I can this on the T. Rice I'd have no need for a noodle board, except maybe for the purpose of learning. 

I'm torn between the 157 and 161.5. I'm at the high end of my weight right now, 210lbs, but will be starting a descent to the 195 mark shortly. This is without any gear. 

I'm only 5'8" with a 30" inseam. I'm worried about the 161.5 being too long for the freestyle I want to learn and I'm worried the 157 would be too short for the powder/bomber days. 

What do you all recommend?

I could order the 157 HP and send back whatever one I like least. The 157 has the same contact length, per spec, that my Billy Goat has. My Billy Goat is a 162.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I'm fine taking the short noodle up on day 3 or 4 when I'll be hanging with the wife or just taking it easy by myslef, or on shitty snow days where I have no desire to haul ass.


You know what would be the go would be to get a second hand Skate Banana at a shop. They often use them as demos/rentals and you can pick up a beater at the end of season for nothing. PERFECT for dicking around on.



pdxrealtor said:


> It's the days that I ride most often that I want nothing to do with the noodle board but want to be able to, at my desire, do the butters, spins, jumps, etc while hitting the entire mountain from steep to trees and all natural features.
> If I can this on the T. Rice I'd have no need for a noodle board, except maybe for the purpose of learning.


You can do all this with the TRice, but the butters won't be all that fun. Possible but not glorious.



pdxrealtor said:


> I'm torn between the 157 and 161.5. I'm at the high end of my weight right now, 210lbs, but will be starting a descent to the 195 mark shortly. This is without any gear.
> 
> I'm only 5'8" with a 30" inseam. I'm worried about the 161.5 being too long for the freestyle I want to learn and I'm worried the 157 would be too short for the powder/bomber days.
> 
> ...


I would get the 157 for a couple of reasons. One, it'll be tighter in the trees. Two, they ride a little longer than the given length. And 162 is a lot of board, given the width of the TRice. With that width, I don't think you'll want the longer board. Plus you have the BG.

And lastly, it'll motivate you to lose some weight you fat bastard!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> You know what would be the go would be to get a second hand Skate Banana at a shop. They often use them as demos/rentals and you can pick up a beater at the end of season for nothing. PERFECT for dicking around on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: I'm a stout 210. I lift weights 5 days / week. BF is only a bit higher as I'm just finishing up a bulk phase. I diet down when snowboard season is over, and bulk during the season. 

I'll check the local hill for a skate banna, and CL. Whiskey Militia has them for 269.00 right now also. 

Well damn..... I got two choices. I could ask my buddy to ride his 156 billy goat, and that would give me a good idea since I have the 162. But I think even better would be to order the 157 T. Rice HP and try them both. 

I can test the trees and some steep stuff both soft, hard. and mogul fields. But I don't think we're getting any significant powder again this year. 

The return process is lifetime so I could wait until next year and still return. But I'd be out 420.00 for a summer.... hmmmm... thinking out loud here. 

One thing I'm thinking is that my Union chargers will help with response. When I put those guys on my BG I had to widen the stance 3/8th of an inch, and could go more, because the Chargers are so damn responsive. 

Decisions decisions....


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Well damn..... I got two choices. I could ask my buddy to ride his 156 billy goat, and that would give me a good idea since I have the 162. But I think even better would be to order the 157 T. Rice HP and try them both.



Honestly not sure how good of a comparison that will be. I think that a 157 TRice HP will _noticeably_ ride longer than a 156 BG. It is both stiffer AND wider.

Will be better in powder too.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for that info.... it helps

Turns out the 157 is only available in the pro.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Incase you didnt compare numbers yet,

157 blunt tip-

Overall= 157cm > 61.811in

Effective edge= 1210mm > 47.637in

Waist width= 258mm > 10.1574803in

Sidecut radius= 8.2m > 322.834646in

161.5 pointy tip-

Overall= 161.5cm > 63.582in

Effective edge= 1245mm > 49.015in

Waist width= 260mm > 10.2362205in

Sidecut radius= 8.4m > 330.708661in

Difference-

Overall= 4.498cm > 1.771in

Effective edge= 35.0012mm > 1.378in

Waist width= 2mm > 0.0787402in

Sidecut radius= .199m > 7.874015in


I really didnt foresee it being as much a difference as it is seeing as its compareing two different tip types but i dont think powder performance would be hindered much, but thats not deffinite, tip shape would surely have some effect on float....no?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Incase you didnt compare numbers yet,
> 
> 157 blunt tip-
> 
> ...


Nice - I did add some numbers but it's great to see them all laid out like this! :thumbsup:

MY 162 BG has a 122 effective edge so I'd get about the same out of the 157 blunt. The blunt is wider than the goat. Goat is 25.3. 

I've read, and when I talked with LIB they said the same, that when going to the HP model you can size up because it's lighter. Supposedly, per LIB, that's the only difference. 

Reading I see some say the HP is poppier and harder to turn. The good ride says it's lower to the ground, less rocker and camber, and as a result more stable. 

What this is coming down to is I've gotta try both and see what works for me. 

Dog Funk is out of the HP so I'd have to get the pro model. If weight really is the only difference, and I tend to believe the lib rep since he's the closest to the product, then having a 157 pro and 161.5 HP to compare shouldn't be much of an issue. 

Being 195 - 210lbs no gear I'm just not sure of the 157s ability be stable when the fresh pow turns into chopped up junk mid-day. It's most likely going to be a trade off -- more stability for speed or more agility for playing around.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> .
> 
> I've read, and when I talked with LIB they said the same, that when going to the HP model you can size up because it's lighter. Supposedly, per LIB, that's the only difference.



Well this just threw a wrench into my thought process, i was basing my sizing off of previous boards ive ridden and how they felt. Looking at libs website they list the pro hp sizing as follows:

153blunt-100+lbs
157blunt-120+lbs
161.5pointy-130+lbs
164.5pointy-140+lbs

According to that i could get away with riding a 157. normaly im on a 150ish so i was thinking a 153 would be on the bigger side for me......now im torn between 153 and 157 hahaha. :dizzy:

Edit: 

Upon further review, lib tech shows the same weight to board size for the normal pro board as well.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Well this just threw a wrench into my thought process, i was basing my sizing off of previous boards ive ridden and how they felt. Looking at libs website they list the pro hp sizing as follows:
> 
> 153blunt-100+lbs
> 157blunt-120+lbs
> ...


I don't get the weight chart. According to that I can ride any of them. There's no upper limit.....

Forget about my goals with the new deck, the first thing that needs to be figured out is if my weight range will work with a 157.

Kind of bummed they don't have any HP 157 models


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Well this just threw a wrench into my thought process, i was basing my sizing off of previous boards ive ridden and how they felt. Looking at libs website they list the pro hp sizing as follows:
> 
> 153blunt-100+lbs
> 157blunt-120+lbs
> ...


That weight chart kinda looks BS-ey to me. I mean, I know it's from Lib, but damn. A TRice 157 for a 120 pound dude? That's ridiculous. I'm 140lbs (with 8.5 boot) and totally good on the 153.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I don't get the weight chart. According to that I can ride any of them. There's no upper limit.....
> 
> Forget about my goals with the new deck, the first thing that needs to be figured out is if my weight range will work with a 157.
> 
> Kind of bummed they don't have any HP 157 models


See my reply to tj_ras above. 

And RE your other post, I don't think the Good Ride knows what they are talking about. It's the same fucking shape iirc.

As far as length goes, I guess you have to decide what you want it for most. All boards/decisions involve trade offs. Do you want to be able to plow, or do you want more agility in trees and such?

I guess it also depends on how stable of a rider you are (I've no idea of your style or skill level or anything). I'm a decent rider, not a park junky (just jumps), and the 153 works fine for me at all speeds (again 140lbs and 8.5 shoe). I guess it could be a _little_ better at the end of the day, but the trade off is that it gives me more of what I want when the conditions are fair to optimum.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> That weight chart kinda looks BS-ey to me. I mean, I know it's from Lib, but damn. A TRice 157 for a 120 pound dude? That's ridiculous. I'm 140lbs and totally good on the 153.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: I agree


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: I agree


left you another post above. we got in at the same time.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> See my reply to tj_ras above.
> 
> And RE your other post, I don't think the Good Ride knows what they are talking about. It's the same fucking shape iirc.
> 
> As far as length goes, I guess you have to decide what you want it for most. All boards/decisions involve trade offs. Do you want to be able to plow, or do you want more agility in trees and such?


I want both! lol....

Seriously though.... the point of getting the T. Rice is to learn switch and get more playful around the entire mountain while riding like I've been riding. No Jibs. I'm more into steeps, powder, and trees and want to compliment that with switch and the little 180's off natural hits and drops, butter around, little to mid kickers, etc

I really don't bomb too often, I've actually been trying to slow it down and explore the mt. But in those cases when I am bombing or on a 50* pitch and hit some sketch I want to be feel confident about it.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I want both! lol....
> 
> Seriously though.... the point of getting the T. Rice is to learn switch and get more playful around the entire mountain while riding like I've been riding. No Jibs. I'm more into steeps, powder, and trees and want to compliment that with switch and the little 180's off natural hits and drops, butter around, little to mid kickers, etc
> 
> I really don't bomb too often, I've actually been trying to slow it down and explore the mt. But in those cases when I am bombing or on a 50* pitch and hit some sketch I want to be feel confident about it.


Well it's the right board that's for sure. Just not sure on the length. It's difficult for me to tell I guess without knowing or riding with you. The weight fluctuations due to lifting and bulking throw me off too!!!

My hunch is the 157, but don't shoot me if I'm wrong!


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> That weight chart kinda looks BS-ey to me. I mean, I know it's from Lib, but damn. A TRice 157 for a 120 pound dude? That's ridiculous. I'm 140lbs (with 8.5 boot) and totally good on the 153.


Define "totaly good" if you dont mind, how does the 153 feel?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Well it's the right board that's for sure. Just not sure on the length. It's difficult for me to tell I guess without knowing or riding with you. The weight fluctuations due to lifting and bulking throw me off too!!!
> 
> My hunch is the 157, but don't shoot me if I'm wrong!


Ya..... that's was Libs 'hunch' also. But they were also suggesting keeping the 162 goat for the POW days. 

I ride with Wolfie a lot. He's sized down considerably and he's said several times he enjoys everything about the smaller board except the stability at speed. 

:dizzy:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Define "totaly good" if you dont mind, how does the 153 feel?


I mean it works for me very well in all conditions. Floats me in Pow. Stable at speed. Ice no problem (key on my Coast). Quick in the trees. Poppy. Can still spin it. 

The only deficiency is towards the end of the day when it gets super choppy. It doesn't plow as good as a 157 would (obvi). Still holds, but requires more leg work than I'd like. But the plus performance it gives me in all other aspects of the game more than make up for that deficiency. 

If that's too vague, let me know.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Ya..... that's was Libs 'hunch' also. But they were also suggesting keeping the 162 goat for the POW days.
> 
> I ride with Wolfie a lot. He's sized down considerably and he's said several times he enjoys everything about the smaller board except the stability at speed.
> 
> :dizzy:


I don't actually have much stability at speed issues with the thing, so I don't know what to tell you (I ain't the tallest dude either, so I've got a low center of gravity). The only thing is plowing through choppiness at the end of the day takes more work than I'd like.

But I wouldn't trade that deficiency for all the plus aspects of the 153.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> I don't actually have much stability at speed issues with the thing, so I don't know what to tell you (I ain't the tallest dude either, so I've got a low center of gravity). The only thing is plowing through choppiness at the end of the day takes more work than I'd like.
> 
> But I wouldn't trade that deficiency for all the plus aspects of the 153.


It all boils down to this - ' I need to try both ' 

If the 157 is the winner I'll pony up for a HP version from an online retailer and not worry about the return policy.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> I mean it works for me very well in all conditions. Floats me in Pow. Stable at speed. Ice no problem (key on my Coast). Quick in the trees. Poppy. Can still spin it.
> 
> The only deficiency is towards the end of the day when it gets super choppy. It doesn't plow as good as a 157 would (obvi). Still holds, but requires more leg work than I'd like. But the plus performance it gives me in all other aspects of the game more than make up for that deficiency.
> 
> If that's too vague, let me know.


Nope not to vague at all. Im sold on the 153 for the most part. Now i iust want to wait and see how pdx likes his/what he has to say about it and ill be picking one up......if i can contain my disfunctional spending habbits that is, ive been known to just blindly buy things at random. Backcountry's return policy is nice lol, though im yet to make a purchase i regret. :yahoo:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Nope not to vague at all. Im sold on the 153 for the most part. Now i iust want to wait and see how pdx likes his/what he has to say about it and ill be picking one up......if i can contain my disfunctional spending habbits that is, ive been known to just blindly buy things at random. Backcountry's return policy is nice lol, though im yet to make a purchase i regret. :yahoo:


God damn... you too? I freaking buy shit on whim way too much. 


You said you normally ride a 150. What's your height/weight and what kind of riding will you be doing with your Rice?


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Trice HP 157 owner here, I'm 5'7", 160 lb, and find it to be the perfect size for freeriding big lines out here in the PNW. At 200 lb average, I would say it's definitely not the right size for you if you want it to handle those critical turns with confidence, and there's no way a few extra CM's is going to hinder learning switch.

164 probably isn't out of the question, but I can't imagine you'd really want shorter than the 161 for a daily driver. As a side note, I have some other lib decks (hot knife, bananananana magic,) and the HP construction delivers noticeably better dampening and is quite a bit lighter than their standard construction. Well worth the cost, in my opinion.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Irahi said:


> Trice HP 157 owner here, I'm 5'7", 160 lb, and find it to be the perfect size for freeriding big lines out here in the PNW. At 200 lb average, I would say it's definitely not the right size for you if you want it to handle those critical turns with confidence, and there's no way a few extra CM's is going to hinder learning switch.
> 
> 164 probably isn't out of the question, but I can't imagine you'd really want shorter than the 161 for a daily driver. As a side note, I have some other lib decks (hot knife, bananananana magic,) and the HP construction delivers noticeably better dampening and is quite a bit lighter than their standard construction. Well worth the cost, in my opinion.



:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for your input! 

Great info!!

Isn't the banana magic basalt construction too? Or is that the dark series?

Edit -- answered my own question. The banana magic has more pronounced banana as well as a true twin, and it's the dark series that is basalt, but a directional.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Nope not to vague at all. Im sold on the 153 for the most part. Now i iust want to wait and see how pdx likes his/what he has to say about it and ill be picking one up......if i can contain my disfunctional spending habbits that is, ive been known to just blindly buy things at random. Backcountry's return policy is nice lol, though im yet to make a purchase i regret. :yahoo:


One other thing. It is not as quick to turn as something like a TRS (I've owned one), but that is simply the width. It's still quite nimble.

Oh, and if you expect to ride like Travis on this thing...you won't. At least I haven't got that wired yet.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> God damn... you too? I freaking buy shit on whim way too much.
> 
> 
> You said you normally ride a 150. What's your height/weight and what kind of riding will you be doing with your Rice?


Yea its a disease hahaha, ive had a pair of union mc metafuses sitting in my evo shopping cart for a few days now itching to press proceed to checkout.

Im 5'11" 125lbs size 10boot. T.rice will mostly be to bridge the gap between my park boards and the powder boards im picking up once 2014 models surface. Something thats good at all things but not specific to one. 

Right now i have my 147 k2 www for easy buttering and jibbing on no snow days, and use my dc mega 150 for everything else. Id like to retire the mega to what i feel its good at, big booters and the park, and use the t.rice for everything leading up to powder.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Oh, and if you expect to ride like Travis on this thing...you won't. At least I haven't got that wired yet.


FUCK- I'm canceling my order. :laugh:



tj_ras said:


> Yea its a disease hahaha, ive had a pair of union mc metafuses sitting in my evo shopping cart for a few days now itching to press proceed to checkout.
> 
> Im 5'11" 125lbs size 10boot. T.rice will mostly be to bridge the gap between my park boards and the powder boards im picking up once 2014 models surface. Something thats good at all things but not specific to one.
> 
> Right now i have my 147 k2 www for easy buttering and jibbing on no snow days, and use my dc mega 150 for everything else. Id like to retire the mega to what i feel its good at, big booters and the park, and use the t.rice for everything leading up to powder.


How much are those MCs at EVO? What size? I ask because there is a pair local to me for 275 on CL, brand new never used. They're a l/xl though, and I need a medium.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for your input!
> 
> Great info!!
> 
> ...


For most purposes, basalt and HP are interchangeable for Lib boards (for now) - the only exception is the Dark Series which is a fiberglass/basalt combo.

You are correct on the Magic - more rocker and deep sidecut, hence, fantastic in pow but a bit squirrelly and turn-happy on groomers.

Already have said my piece on the Dark Series (directional, etc.).

Finally, I think 157 on a T. Rice will be fine for you. If it was your only deck you might want to consider the 161, but since it is a quiver deck and you want a bit more of a 'mess around' board than your BG, I'd say go shorter (i.e., 157).


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> Oh, and if you expect to ride like Travis on this thing...you won't. At least I haven't got that wired yet.


Oh damn it, there goes my hopes and dreams. Guess ill cancle my flights all over the world and the camera crew i hired to follow me.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Yea its a disease hahaha, ive had a pair of union mc metafuses sitting in my evo shopping cart for a few days now itching to press proceed to checkout.
> 
> Im 5'11" 125lbs size 10boot. T.rice will mostly be to bridge the gap between my park boards and the powder boards im picking up once 2014 models surface. Something thats good at all things but not specific to one.


Jeez tj, you must be a skinny dude! You've got 5-6" on me, and I"ve got at least 15lbs on you...and I'm considered thin!

You should get with pdx...he'll bulk you up in no time.

EDIT: or ShredLife below has an offer for you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bamfb2 said:


> Oh, and if you expect to ride like Travis on this thing...you won't.


not true. i bought a Trice and i did 2 triple corks before i even had the bindings mounted. 



tj_ras said:


> Im 5'11" 125lbs


i would like to buy you a cheeseburger....



.... with bacon.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> FUCK- I'm canceling my order. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> How much are those MCs at EVO? What size? I ask because there is a pair local to me for 275 on CL, brand new never used. They're a l/xl though, and I need a medium.


Evo has m/l and l/xl, $319.##(forget exact change).


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> not true. i bought a Trice and i did 2 triple corks before i even had the bindings mounted.


hmmm. Maybe I got the factory seconds model?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Evo has m/l and l/xl, $319.##(forget exact change).


2013 union mc carbon fiber snowboard bindings brand new


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Posting from an iphone cuases me to fail at multi quoteing so often :thumbsdown:



ShredLife said:


> i would like to buy you a cheeseburger....
> 
> 
> 
> .... with bacon.


Im always open to free food, ill probly out eat you anyday of the week as well. My skinnyness is directly linked to my high metabolism, i do nothing but go to work, eat shitty fast food, drink soda, and play call of duty till i fall asleep. I should weigh 300lbs with my eating/exercise habbits



bamfb2 said:


> Jeez tj, you must be a skinny dude! You've got 5-6" on me, and I"ve got at least 15lbs on you...and I'm considered thin!
> 
> You should get with pdx...he'll bulk you up in no time.


Id rather ride some powder if i were anywere near were pdx is.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Finally, I think 157 on a T. Rice will be fine for you. If it was your only deck you might want to consider the 161, but since it is a quiver deck and you want a bit more of a 'mess around' board than your BG, I'd say go shorter (i.e., 157).


My only problem with this logic is that a t.rice hp just isn't a 'mess around' kind of board. It's happiest going fast and making big turns, which isn't really compatible with sizing down. A screwing around board from lib that you'd size down would be more like either of the banana's or a pickle.

Of course, 4 CM's either way isn't going to make or break anything.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> For most purposes, basalt and HP are interchangeable for Lib boards (for now) - the only exception is the Dark Series which is a fiberglass/basalt combo.
> 
> You are correct on the Magic - more rocker and deep sidecut, hence, fantastic in pow but a bit squirrelly and turn-happy on groomers.
> 
> ...


The plan is to replace the BG entirely, and make this my main board. It's too similar to the BG to add as a quiver board. 

One day, sooner or later, I'll get a noodle board for those days I have no doubt I'll miss my do anything board.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> 2013 union mc carbon fiber snowboard bindings brand new


I need m/l as well, i can fit fine in l/xl but the m/l straps in much nicer.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Irahi said:


> My only problem with this logic is that a t.rice hp just isn't a 'mess around' kind of board. It's happiest going fast and making big turns, which isn't really compatible with sizing down. A screwing around board from lib that you'd size down would be more like either of the banana's or a pickle.
> 
> Of course, 4 CM's either way isn't going to make or break anything.


Sorry, completely disagree. T. Rice is a great deck for messing around. More aggressive messing around than with something like a Skate Banana/Proto/Evo/etc., but just like the NS Heritage it is a great aggressive freestyle board.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> The plan is to replace the BG entirely, and make this my main board. It's too similar to the BG to add as a quiver board.
> 
> One day, sooner or later, I'll get a noodle board for those days I have no doubt I'll miss my do anything board.


I do not think the T. Rice and the BG are that similar.

Anyway, if you want a replacement for the BG as your all around board you could consider the 161 T. Rice - but note that the 157 already has the same contact length etc. as your 162 BG.

IMO, it depends how big a quiver you want:
- For 2 boards, go with the 161 T. Rice (because it will have to do double-duty as your freeride/carve board) and a shorter noodle for jibbing and messing around.
- For 3 boards, still get the short noodle but a 157 T. Rice (or maybe 158 Heritage - even though not a true twin) for aggressive freestyle, and a longer real freeride board (Dark(er) Series, Premier, Raptor, etc.).

3 board quiver is much better for you, because none of the big mountain freestyle sticks (T. Rice, Heritage, etc.) can adequately replace a proper directional free-ride board.
And we haven't even gotten to pow sticks yet... :laugh:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> I do not think the T. Rice and the BG are that similar.
> 
> Anyway, if you want a replacement for the BG as your all around board you could consider the 161 T. Rice - but note that the 157 already has the same contact length etc. as your 162 BG.
> 
> ...


Max number of 'different purpose' boards I want is two. Possibly one. 

I did try a Premier, forget the size, and it felt soft. Maybe it was the bindings that were on it, can't say for sure as I haven't ridden a ton of boards. Might have also been the shorter length... it was a 156 or 9. It reminded me of my Rossignol Taipan in a way. 

The main differences I've been able to dig up between the BG and the Rice is torsionally stiffer and the waste is wider, plus the BG is set back .5 inch. Also more aggressive magne. 

The HP model will be lighter. 

What other differences? 

I did see the effective edge numbers of the 157 match up with almost with the BG. 122 for the BG 121 for the Rice


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Max number of 'different purpose' boards I want is two. Possibly one.
> 
> I did try a Premier, forget the size, and it felt soft. Maybe it was the bindings that were on it, can't say for sure as I haven't ridden a ton of boards. Might have also been the shorter length... it was a 156 or 9. It reminded me of my Rossignol Taipan in a way.
> 
> ...



They probably ride totally different because they are two different sticks! I mean they are different shapes. Especially 157 HP vs 162 goat.

My personal _opinion_, and take that for what it's worth, is a 157 HP might even feel bigger than the 162 Goat, because of the width. I don't know this of course. Depends on the shape differences too. I don't know the Goat well enough to make a comparison. So essentially am blowing hot air here.

And why do you have to get rid of the 162 goat? No harm in keeping it around.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> They probably ride totally different because they are two different sticks! I mean they are different shapes. Especially 157 HP vs 162 goat.
> 
> My personal _opinion_, and take that for what it's worth, is a 157 HP might even feel bigger than the 162 Goat, because of the width. I don't know this of course. Depends on the shape differences too. I don't know the Goat well enough to make a comparison. So essentially am blowing hot air here.
> 
> And why do you have to get rid of the 162 goat? No harm in keeping it around.


Might not get rid of the goat, but I don't plan to swap out boards. If that becomes a need I'll send the t rice back. 

LOL... I have guys telling me they're similar and guys telling me they're different. 

Board for board -- 

*BG -
*


Length e. edge side cut nose width waist width tail width stance min/max/set back flex weight range

162 122 8.4 29.7 25.3 29.7 19"-24"/.75" 7.5 150-250 +

161.5 124.5 8.4 30.4 26 30.4 20.25" - 26" / 0" 7 130 +

*^^ TR*

BG has different tip tail also. Tip is longer and much higher, tail is shorter/ lower.

TR HP is lighter. 

BG comes with a 0* base bevel and 1* side bevel.

Rice comes with a 0* base and 0* side

Anyone else know any other differences throw them up. :thumbsup:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Might not get rid of the goat, but I don't plan to swap out boards. If that becomes a need I'll send the t rice back.
> 
> LOL... I have guys telling me they're similar and guys telling me they're different.
> 
> ...



LMAO! And this is helping you HOW????

And clearly, just looking at the numbers there, which, if my eyes are working, are not the same, the two boards are different. I win. Other guys lose.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> LMAO! And this is helping you HOW????
> 
> And clearly, just looking at the numbers there, they are different. I win. Other guys lose.


lol... it's not helping much at all. 

At this point this is just great conversation. 

I decided a couple pages ago that the only way is to just ride it.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> They probably ride totally different because they are two different sticks! I mean they are different shapes. Especially 157 HP vs 162 goat.
> 
> My personal _opinion_, and take that for what it's worth, is a 157 HP might even feel bigger than the 162 Goat, because of the width. I don't know this of course. Depends on the shape differences too. I don't know the Goat well enough to make a comparison. So essentially am blowing hot air here.
> 
> And why do you have to get rid of the 162 goat? No harm in keeping it around.


That. Pretty much agree with everything that bamfb2 has posted in this thread. (except the point of the T. Rice being better in powder than the BG).

For the specific question on the BG vs. T. Rice:
- Similarities: Stiff-ish decks, same camber profile
- Differences: quite different shapes (hence, can have identical contact length on different size boards), mid-wide vs. narrow-ish, different flex, directional/set-back vs. true twin, potentially different torsional flex

Definitely different decks.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> BG comes with a 0* base bevel and 1* side bevel.
> 
> Rice comes with a 0* base and 0* side


Not sure about those bevel numbers. T. Rice reportedly has different bevels at at the contact points (see here) and IIRC the stock BG is 0/0.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Not sure about those bevel numbers. T. Rice reportedly has different bevels at at the contact points (see here) and IIRC the stock BG is 0/0.


Those numbers were from GNU directly, and I called two different times to make sure I got the same story. Spoke to two different people

Funny you link to that email. Here's mine from today--

ME-
I have this years travis rice horsepower model in a 161.5

Can you please tell me the edge bevel specs and also where and how much if any the edges have been detuned?

I need to do some edge maintenance, but I don't want to change bevel angles in the process.

Is there anything else the shop needs to be aware of if I do a base grind?


LIB- 
Hi Matt,

All our other boards are 0/90, but the T.Rice is a special case. The edges are 0/90 through the board, but when you get towards the contact points at the tip and tail it is detuned slightly on the base edge to 'dull' the edges and reduce chatter (per Travis Rice's request). Just something to keep in mind if you want to keep the edges the same!

Nothing special necessary for a base grind 

Enjoy!

ME-
Thanks for the quick reply!

By de-tuned ..... Is that just a 0* slightly rounded off with a file? Or is there a better way to maintain the factory profile?

-----
No answer back to the last question.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> not true. i bought a Trice and i did 2 triple corks before i even had the bindings mounted.


Meh, obviously easy without bindings - don't have all the swing weight.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> That. Pretty much agree with everything that bamfb2 has posted in this thread. *(except the point of the T. Rice being better in powder than the BG).*
> 
> Definitely different decks.


Don't think I ever claimed that one. I've never even ridden the BG!

I only said that the TRice can _handle_ powder well enough.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Don't think I ever claimed that one. I've never even ridden the BG!
> 
> I only said that the TRice can _handle_ powder well enough.





bamfb2 said:


> Honestly not sure how good of a comparison that will be. I think that a 157 TRice HP will _noticeably_ ride longer than a 156 BG. It is both stiffer AND wider.
> 
> Will be better in powder too.


Ok, I guess it was between the 157 T. Rice and the 156 BG, but still...


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Ok, I guess it was between the 157 T. Rice and the 156 BG, but still...


Ok, where I said that I was talking out of my ass then. I am too lazy to go back and edit the first post. I don't think anyone but you was listening anyway! Thanks for the correction/clarification.

The new sentiment 2 posts above is: I only SHOULD HAVE said that the TRice can handle powder well enough.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Ok, where I said that I was talking out of my ass then. I am too lazy to go back and edit the first post. I don't think anyone but you was listening anyway! Thanks for the correction/clarification.
> 
> The new sentiment 2 posts above is: I only SHOULD HAVE said that the TRice can handle powder well enough.


Fair enough. Did not mean to pick on you, rather was reading through the pages and found I agreed with everything else you wrote - except for that line, so that is why it stood out to me.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> lol... it's not helping much at all.
> 
> At this point this is just great conversation.
> 
> I decided a couple pages ago that the only way is to just ride it.


This is the only method that will produce accuracy. You can look at numbers and profiles all day and make theories but untill you try them both theres no definite answer to wich is best for you.......SPEND MONEY!!!! 


You using the chargers or diodes on the t.rice?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> This is the only method that will produce accuracy. You can look at numbers and profiles all day and make theories but untill you try them both theres no definite answer to wich is best for you.......SPEND MONEY!!!!
> 
> 
> You using the chargers or diodes on the t.rice?


I'm stuck, i cant get a 157 HP model, unless I buy from a place that won't take returns. Not sure if I'm gonna get the rice pro model instead. I don't think it would be an accurate comparison. I had the pro in my cart, all the billing / shipping info entered, then changed my mind. :laugh:

I'm gonna start with the chargers. I've been meaning to write a review just haven't had time. I almost think the re:flex hurts the diodes response. 

In any event the chargers are more responsive by far and I don't think they will hinder the freestyle I want to learn.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I'm stuck, i cant get a 157 HP model, unless I buy from a place that won't take returns. Not sure if I'm gonna get the rice pro model instead. I don't think it would be an accurate comparison. I had the pro in my cart, all the billing / shipping info entered, then changed my mind. :laugh:


Board length is more important than HP vs Pro imo.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Board length is more important than HP vs Pro imo.


Yes, I tend to think the same. But I can't help but think the two models will feel different, despite Lib saying the only dif is weight.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Yes, I tend to think the same. But I can't help but think the two models will feel different, despite Lib saying the only dif is weight.


Well, less weight _on its own_ will make the boards feel different. I'm not sure about flex patterns with respect to the different core materials. I think they are rated the same, but ratings always seem to suck compared to field testing.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Well, less weight _on its own_ will make the boards feel different. I'm not sure about flex patterns with respect to the different core materials. I think they are rated the same, but ratings always seem to suck compared to field testing.


:thumbsup: exactly. 

The 161 will be here Wednesday and ill head up Thursday. Ride for a day and see how it feels.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> :thumbsup: exactly.
> 
> The 161 will be here Wednesday and ill head up Thursday. Ride for a day and see how it feels.


So, which site allows you to demo and return? That's a ridiculous deal.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I'm stuck, i cant get a 157 HP model, unless I buy from a place that won't take returns. Not sure if I'm gonna get the rice pro model instead. I don't think it would be an accurate comparison. I had the pro in my cart, all the billing / shipping info entered, then changed my mind. :laugh:
> 
> I'm gonna start with the chargers. I've been meaning to write a review just haven't had time. I almost think the re:flex hurts the diodes response.
> 
> In any event the chargers are more responsive by far and I don't think they will hinder the freestyle I want to learn.


Yea, if i were the one compareing the two i would need to compare both as hp models. No matter what anybody says about them being same besides length the back of my head would know theres different materials used so theres got to be some difference in feel.

Im looking to try the metafuse on it first and then try my chargers. hopefully with all the carbon on the metafuse it should still be pretty responsive but will have a bit more highback flex. Time will tell, got another paycheck today with tons of over time....shopping carts are itching to be purhased even more.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> So, which site allows you to demo and return? That's a ridiculous deal.


Backcountry and i believe dogfunk have no questions asked returns.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Yea, if i were the one compareing the two i would need to compare both as hp models. No matter what anybody says about them being same besides length the back of my head would know theres different materials used so theres got to be some difference in feel.
> 
> Im looking to try the metafuse on it first and then try my chargers. hopefully with all the carbon on the metafuse it should still be pretty responsive but will have a bit more highback flex. Time will tell, got another paycheck today with tons of over time....shopping carts are itching to be purhased even more.


I so wanted the MCs on CL near me to be M/L! I think those would be a better choice than Diode, but still not as responsive as the Chargers. 

I was just talking to a local shop and got their opinion on the two models. He agreed with what we're thinking. If it's lighter with less resin it's gotta ride different. That's just logical. 

Then he said he'd go 157 if he was me. lol.... damn.



tj_ras said:


> Backcountry and i believe dogfunk have no questions asked returns.


You got it.... both those and REI. I ordered from dogfunk.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Backcountry and i believe dogfunk have no questions asked returns.


And just to confirm, that is after you actually take it on the mountain? I still can't believe it.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Just talked to LIB again. lol.... great guys over there

Specifically the difference between the two models is weight, environmentally friendly, and the Pro model is a tiny amount stiffer. Miniscule difference. The camber/rocker profile is exact.

The 161.5 HP is the same weight at the 157 Pro 

For me, I won't notice things such as a tiny bit more pop. 

I'm ordering the PRO 157 :yahoo:

If I can carve and ride without washing out, and being too unstable it's the board to go with.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I was just talking to a local shop and got their opinion on the two models. He agreed with what we're thinking. If it's lighter with less resin it's gotta ride different. That's just logical.
> 
> Then he said he'd go 157 if he was me. lol.... damn.


Dude, just about everybody with experience on the TRice is saying 157 for you. I think you'll reach that same conclusion.

And imo, it's not the resin, it's the core. HP has that lighter material (and hence why they are able to use less resin).


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Dude, just about everybody with experience on the TRice is saying 157 for you. I think you'll reach that same conclusion.
> 
> And imo, it's not the resin, it's the core. HP has that lighter material (and hence why they are able to use less resin).


I know it man..... you're right about the size. I'm out of control! :laugh: EDIT-- I hate not having the top of the line model, it's driving me nutso... but taking a step back I doubt I'd notice a lick of difference a side from the weight. 

Worst case I can always fall back to the goat if I run into issues on the deep days.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Worst case I can always fall back to the goat if I run into issues on the deep days.


Next thing you know youll have a 10 board quiver :laugh:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> EDIT-- I hate not having the top of the line model, it's driving me nutso... but taking a step back I doubt I'd notice a lick of difference a side from the weight.


Arguably the Pro is the top-of-the-range model.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Arguably the Pro is the top-of-the-range model.


Depends I guess. I was just at us outdoor store (got a arctyrex sidewinder sv for 325!!) and the guy in the board shop said the HP was a bit stiffer. Lol. Who the hell knows. 

Also talked with James at the good ride and he said they're very close. 

I'm stoked on my jacket! :yahoo:

Mt. Hardware has some issues still.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Depends I guess. I was just at us outdoor store (got a arctyrex sidewinder sv for 325!!) and the guy in the board shop said the HP was a bit stiffer. Lol. Who the hell knows.
> 
> Also talked with James at the good ride and he said they're very close.
> 
> ...


As if it isn't already blatantly obvious, the more people you talk to in this industry the more answers you'll get. Eventually you'll come across every answer. Then you can choose whatever you like and someone will have recommended it.

Also, there's a lot of burners in this industry who don't know what they are talking about. I'm no genius, but at least have some 1st hand experience on the board.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Depends I guess. I was just at us outdoor store (got a arctyrex sidewinder sv for 325!!) and the guy in the board shop said the HP was a bit stiffer. Lol. Who the hell knows.
> 
> Also talked with James at the good ride and he said they're very close.
> 
> ...



Between you and me alone theres no way our economy could take a shit hahahaha. My baldface pants and jacket i ordered last friday comes this week. :yahoo:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Between you and me alone theres no way our economy could take a shit hahahaha. My baldface pants and jacket i ordered last friday comes this week. :yahoo:


:laugh::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Saweeeeeeet......! 

There needs to be a what did you buy recently thread. The wife just got a new GNU board this weekend. In the hunt for bindings for her too. 

And I want to try mittens. 

Wait :icon_scratch: there was a thread - what are you buying for next year-- *damnit *I said I had everything I needed and wasn't buying shit


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

quit buying superfluous snowboards and buy a fucking snowmobile.... that will cure you of your spending habits...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> quit buying superfluous snowboards and buy a fucking snowmobile.... that will cure you of your spending habits...


Fuck don't tempt me. I was within a car ride away from buying two ski doos a few years back, before the market crashed. We were big jet skiers and thought we could ride sleds in the winter, skis in the summer. 

It can be an expensive hobby. I had thousands in parts alone on my brand new top of the line seadoo ski, plus 3 other skis all modded out.... I couldn't get a sled and not mod it out. I have a sickness........


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i got one this spring....


do it... pussy!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i got one this spring....
> 
> 
> do it... pussy!


:thumbsup: Done! 

:laugh:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

157 T. Rice pro FTW. :thumbsup:

Didn't even try the 161.5. I knew when I opened that board and looked at it that it would ride big. It looks big, and sits big. Even being shorter than my 162 Billy Goat. 

Picked the 157 up this morning at the UPS depot so I could be at the mountain before it turned to slush. Glad I made the trip. 

It's very hard to compare the Billy Goat 162 to the T. Rice 157 due to size difference, effective edge, tip/tale profiles, board width, and set back vs. no setback. 

Here is what I know I got simply from sizing down- 

I can strap in standing up without effort. I always struggled with the Billy Goat. 
I can hop from tip to tip after strapping in or stalling out (don't know the formal name:dunno: ) to get going again. From side to side, not front to back. I always struggled to do this on the BG
Tighter spots are easier, not because I have more room, because the board is more maneuverable.
I can rider a wider stance without sacrificing performance on carving or turning in tight spots.

I think rider height should be, in part, taken into account when choosing a board. I'm 210 lbs. If based solely on weight I should be easily working the Billy Goat that has almost the same effective edge. I rode the T-Rice all day on everything from fast and steep to wide open carves. I handled this board 110%. Tight dynamic carving at high speed is effortless. Steep mogul fields are a effortless. I would always be winded and feel it in the legs after a good steep or rough terrain run while on the Billy Goat. Not once did I feel my legs get sore today, and it took a lot to get only half as normal winded. I went through half the Gatorade I normally go through.

I also experienced these positives of which can only *possibly* be related to a shorter board vs. the T. Rice board profile. It's hard because I'm riding with almost the same effective edge on a 157 as I have been on a 162. A side from that the profile of the two boards is different. 


Bombing, through the crud, on the groomers, on the cat tracks, and catching air from the sheer speed of flying over terrain that will launch you if you're going fast enough, is soooooo much easier. As I said above, much more less effort too. Even if I start to get loose, recovery is so easy. It's like _everything negative_ is minimized on this board. 

POP- I get 3x the air I get from a pure ollie on flat ground (consider barely any on the BG...lol). Maybe the length of the BG was preventing that or maybe the T. Rice is more poppy. :dunno: The T. Rice just screams at you to jump, pop off lips, etc... and then rewards you when you listen. 

Some obvious differences are magne traction. This board holds the edges in all situations better than BG. I actually enjoy it. I've read of others not liking it being so aggressive. At one point the mountain turned to slush and even in that it wasn't an issue. 

It's lighter than the BG. 

I'm not yet sure about the base and how it compares to the BG. I picked the board up from UPS and rode the factory wax until it was unbearable, then I got a quick wax job from the shop (not a hot wax). It didn't last long. The BG had an incredible base. I notice it most in the flats and slush. It would just keep going and going. I didn't get that today with the T. Rice, most likely for obvious reasons. I think once I saturate the base with a couple hot waxes it will perform equally to the BG. 

The only toss up here is how this thing will do in deep powder. Either way I wouldn't keep the 161.5 over the 157. If the 157 doesn't cut it I have the BG, and more than ever I see how the BG is shaped for the powder. Combine that with the length I have and it could easily, and has, be a powder only stick. 

I would be curious to ride a BG in a 156 and 159. 159 might be a better comparison as it's closer in effective edge and is probably more comparable to the T. Rice since the T. Rice is missing tip and tail (blunted). 

Effective edge a side. I would be able to tell a lot about the effects of smaller board on a couple of good bomber runs vs. carving runs. 

The T. Rice, or shorter board, or both combined ( :dunno: ),..... for me are more nimble in both attack and recovery. All the while not taxing my ass. 

The Billy Goat worked me. OK it didn't work me. I can and have taken that board any where without issue. A better way to put it is it makes me work. 

The T. Rice, the 157, one or the other or a combo of both, in day one took me all the same places and did it faster with less effort and more enjoyment. 

I spent over four days reading, talking, calling, and then cross referencing information while I debated on whether or not to get the 157. I am so glad I went a head and got it after the 161.5. 

I didn't even mount bindings on the 161.5. :laugh:

Only time will tell (me riding more boards) if it's more the board profile or the board length I'm feeling the benefits of. 

This might not help a lot of people looking at the T. Rice but it's all I got. Thanks to all who kept contributing to this thread..... :thumbsup: it did have influence on my decision to get the 157 and give it a test drive. 

157 Travis Rice FTW :yahoo:

If anyone has any questions just ask. I'm expecting to get another 8-10 days on this board before I put it up for the year.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Good review. I have an old 2008 Camber Mtx Trice 164.5: Its a high speed rocketship! U wanna sell that Billy Goat?:dunno: I live by Bachelor.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Sweeeeeeeeeet....time to place my order.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> 157 T. Rice pro FTW. :thumbsup:
> 
> Didn't even try the 161.5. I knew when I opened that board and looked at it that it would ride big. It looks big, and sits big. Even being shorter than my 162 Billy Goat.
> 
> ...


Have you gone to a shop to see the 161.5? Do it sometime when you have a chance.

Thing is a fucking boat! I mean, it is a LOT of board. It looks like a goddamn surfboard. You would have laughed if you got it in the mail and probably sent it back right away. Too funny.

Look forward to hear how stoked you are on the TRP.

BTW, the nice thing about the 157 is that it provides that shorter contrast to your BG. It's a better complimentary board to the BG than the 161.5. I think you'll be surprised how well it goes in powder too. It could be a big boon for tight powdered trees. Don't get so hung up on effective edge. The board's width will provided substantial float. And the diff between a blunt nose and a pointy nose is fuck all.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Im guessing it being a midwide didnt really affect your edge to edge quickness having i think you said size 9 feet?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

kctahoe said:


> Im guessing it being a midwide didnt really affect your edge to edge quickness having i think you said size 9 feet?


Not one bit. Yes, size 9 foot 8.5 boot.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Sweeeeeeeeeet....time to place my order.


:thumbsup: :yahoo: 



bamfb2 said:


> Have you gone to a shop to see the 161.5? Do it sometime when you have a chance.
> 
> Thing is a fucking boat! I mean, it is a LOT of board. It looks like a goddamn surfboard. You would have laughed if you got it in the mail and probably sent it back right away. Too funny.
> 
> ...


I have a new 161.5, got it a day before I picked up the 157. I said above that the board looked huge even compared side to side to the billy goat. 

The 161.5 is going back to the store. Didn't even mount bindings to it.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> :thumbsup: :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. probably should have read your post first, huh? Good stuff.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> LOL. probably should have read your post first, huh? Good stuff.


:laugh: I wondered WTF. Figured maybe you skimmed it or something.... 
No worries :thumbsup:


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Mr Wolf, Well said. "Uber-stiff": I like that term, describes them well!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

You should give the 161.5 a try. IS the width and lenght way bigger then 157? I cant decide if i want a 157 or 161.5


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> You should give the 161.5 a try. IS the width and lenght way bigger then 157? I cant decide if i want a 157 or 161.5


Here's a link to Lib Tech's Travis Rice page. Look at the specs and you can see for yourself. --- Travis Rice Pro – Lib Tech

After you look there, at the specs, then... read this entire thread, from start to end. You'll see I went through the exact same thing as you in trying to decide between the 157 or 161.5. If the 161.5 rode the same as the 162 BG I might have chosen it, but it won't. It's edge is long and its waste is wide. 

The 157 has almost the same edge in a shorter package and the extra width helps get more stability. 

Buy your board from dogfunk, they have several. Get the 157 and I I'll bet you will not only find it more stable than the BG, but you'll also find it a much funner, board to ride. It also holds an edge better IMO, probably due to the more aggressive magne-traction and reduced length. 


I just sent my 161.5 back in the mail, 20 minutes ago. Again-- just read this entire thread and if you're still not convinced then I don't know.... I guess if you have the resources then buy both from DF and send one back. There were a couple posters in this thread who preferred and recommended I get the 161.5. Some of it will come down to preference. Hope this helps. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

pdxrealtor said:


> Here's a link to Lib Tech's Travis Rice page. Look at the specs and you can see for yourself. --- Travis Rice Pro – Lib Tech
> 
> After you look there, at the specs, then... read this entire thread, from start to end. You'll see I went through the exact same thing as you in trying to decide between the 157 or 161.5. If the 161.5 rode the same as the 162 BG I might have chosen it, but it won't. It's edge is long and its waste is wide.
> 
> ...


It seems you like the 157 t rice better than the 162 BG in every respect. Is there anything the BG has the edge in? I just bought one for next season and reading all this makes me want to return it and get the 157 t rice. If its more stable and more nimble it seems like the obvious choice :dizzy:

Edit: also is it the c2 or hp version you have?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Epic said:


> It seems you like the 157 t rice better than the 162 BG in every respect. Is there anything the BG has the edge in? I just bought one for next season and reading all this makes me want to return it and get the 157 t rice. If its more stable and more nimble it seems like the obvious choice :dizzy:


Deep powder :dunno: That's the only thing I can't verify at this point. 

The only problem I had with the T. Rice was after noon on Saturday, once. Some of the terrain was so chopped up the 'boulders' were taller than the nose and if I wasn't prepared they'd catch me and send me over the bars. :laugh: 

The BG has the raised nose so I never had this problem on it. 

It's also very hard to say because these boards just aren't apples to apples. Even a 159 BG has less effective edge than the T. Rice 157, and all the BG are not as wide in the waist. It's just a different board. 

I'm totally stoked on the board and the confidence boost it's given me over my 162 goat. It's a fast ripping board over the chop or down the groomers.

I have the pro model. I ordered the 161.5 in the HP and the 157 in the pro. It was my only choice since they were out of the HP in the 157. Since I've ridden it 2 days now and it's working so well I figure why swap it out for the HP. Plus I've seen a couple threads recently of the basalt boards cracking. And I like the graphics better on the pro Vs. the HP.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Epic said:


> It seems you like the 157 t rice better than the 162 BG in every respect. Is there anything the BG has the edge in? I just bought one for next season and reading all this makes me want to return it and get the 157 t rice. If its more stable and more nimble it seems like the obvious choice :dizzy:
> 
> Edit: also is it the c2 or hp version you have?


Edge-to-edge - unlike what PDX wrote, in my experience the BG is MUCH more nimble and and quick - absolutely no contest. I know car analogies are a bit tired, but it is like an open wheeler/Indy (BG) compared to a Nascar (T. Rice).

Also, to me the BG is damper. I know people consider the T. Rice to be pretty damp too, but I believe it is mostly because with a mid-wide deck there is just sooo much board...

As PDX mentioned, float in pow might be another point - but that could be result of the set-back on the BG.

To me, the BG always felt more freeride-ish and the T. Rice more big-mountain freestyle-ish. Maybe the marketing is shaping my perception, but that is honestly how I feel about it.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Edge-to-edge - unlike what PDX wrote, in my experience the BG is MUCH more nimble and and quick - absolutely no contest. I know car analogies are a bit tired, but it is like an open wheeler/Indy (BG) compared to a Nascar (T. Rice).
> 
> Also, to me the BG is damper. I know people consider the T. Rice to be pretty damp too, but I believe it is mostly because with a mid-wide deck there is just sooo much board...
> 
> ...


The problem I'm having in comparing is the different sizes and profiles. What I'm saying is I can work the edge much easier on the 157 T. Rice vs. the 162 Goat. 

Exactly why, I can't say for sure. However I'm thinking it's because while even though the BG has less effective edge in the 162 vs. the T. Rice 157 the board length is still board length. It's extra 'meat' to throw around. 

Let me clarify-- My comparison is based on the 162 vs. the 157 T. Rice and that is it. Based on specs and tons of reading I think if I had been on a 159 BG it might have been less of gap between the two boards. 

The BG _should_ be the more agile, nimble board. But the boards are so different length for length it's hard for me to compare. 

Part of the reason I started to look at a different board was because the BG was turning too easy for me, IE too agile. 

What I'm finding though is the even though it's a more agile board the extra length was requiring extra work from me that was not needed. Again, it's so hard to say without riding a shorter BG and even then the profiles are so different.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> The problem I'm having in comparing is the different sizes and profiles. What I'm saying is I can work the edge much easier on the 157 T. Rice vs. the 162 Goat.
> 
> Exactly why, I can't say for sure. However I'm thinking it's because while even though the BG has less effective edge in the 162 vs. the T. Rice 157 the board length is still board length. It's extra 'meat' to throw around.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was aware that you were on different size boards. Really the 162 BG was probably to long for your and you would have been better off with the 159...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

comparing the 161.5 to 157 the size difference is minimal. Since i dont need this board for pow, the only thing i am worried about is the width, slowing down the edge to edge. The 161 has 26' width while 157 has 25.8. Not much difference. Ill probably go with the 157. if anyone knows, how much more stable and damp is the trice 157 over lobster 157 (essentially evil twin 157). My lobster doesn't have edge hold, the camber is tedious, its a work out, my feet go numb riding it hard. Its just not that enjoyable and its hella wonky at high speeds. the only thing good tbt is for is pow, and i was considering the camel toe, but at 400 bucks i cant accept a extruded base. No way....


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Yeah, I was aware that you were on different size boards. Really the 162 BG was probably to long for your and you would have been better off with the 159...


I'm thinking so too..... at this point. 

But don't you think the 159 would still give up something, yet give something (stableness at speed/float in pow) vs the 157 Rice? The uncomfortable feeling I get at speed on the BG I'm almost thinking is the extra tip/tail length that's after my bindings. I think there's too much surface without pressure and the crud just makes it shake giving me a, not loose feeling, but uncomfortable feeling. This is just at speed though. 40+ MPH.

The 157 rice blasts through the shit and does it faster than my 162 goat. It's hard to explain. But it does it. From GPS numbers to runs per hour to having much less fatigue after every run and the day, to stability and confidence inspiring runs the shorter T. Rice for me is kicking BG ass. 

You start comparing boards with different WW and EE but are different lengths and I think even disregarding my lack of experience on a multitude of different boards that it would be hard to compare equally.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> I'm thinking so too..... at this point.
> 
> But don't you think the 159 would still give up something, yet give something (stableness at speed/float in pow) vs the 157 Rice? The uncomfortable feeling I get at speed on the BG I'm almost thinking is the extra tip/tail length that's after my bindings. I think there's too much surface without pressure and the crud just makes it shake giving me a, not loose feeling, but uncomfortable feeling. This is just at speed though. 40+ MPH.
> 
> ...


Sounds like im jumping the Trice asap in 157 please 

Oh i cant wait. i havent had fun snowboarding since i sold my BG.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Sounds like im jumping the Trice asap in 157 please
> 
> Oh i cant wait. i havent had fun snowboarding since i sold my BG.


:laugh::thumbsup: 

It's like the National Lampoons Xmas Vaca when he puts the liquid spray on the snow sled. Remember that? 

I feel like someone put that shit on the bottom of my board. I'm in hyper warp speed over the same shit, but I can manage the speed much better. I can hit the bumps, the drops, the rollers all much better than I could with the BG. 

I take less turns on the steep stuff because the board just plows. The second you think you need to put the breaks on it tells you you're nuts and that you need to go faster. Then it takes care of you until the lift line. :yahoo:


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

pdxrealtor said:


> :laugh::thumbsup:
> 
> It's like the National Lampoons Xmas Vaca when he puts the liquid spray on the snow sled. Remember that?
> 
> ...


Lib should give you commission cause you just sold two people on it haha. I think I may keep the 162 BG for pow and get the 157 rice as my everyday board. Either way can't wait for next year to test these boards out!!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Epic said:


> Lib should give you commission cause you just sold two people on it haha. I think I may keep the 162 BG for pow and get the 157 rice as my everyday board. Either way can't wait for next year to test these boards out!!


:laugh::thumbsup: 

I'm going to do the exact same thing. Although my goal is to never need two boards, unless it's a noodle for days I feel like a noodle, I figure it can't hurt to keep the BG as a backup. 

I'm even gonna take her in and get a base grind and edge tune to factory specs. 

The T. Rice would have to perform pretty bad for me to dick around with two boards.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh who are you trying to fool? Your going to buy like 3 more boards over summer....you cant contain the disease.


Or youll have a closest full of jackets and pants.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Oh who are you trying to fool? Your going to buy like 3 more boards over summer....you cant contain the disease.
> 
> 
> Or youll have a closest full of jackets and pants.


:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: 

I seriously have as much of a hard time making a decision as I do with not spending money..... so...... i'm thinking jacket and pants. I can go up to 4 pairs before I'm 'over spending' because typically the longest run I do is 4 days. :thumbsup: No decisions because if I don't wear this one day I'll wear it the next. 

OMG I'm sick....... k: k:


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I seriously have as much of a hard time making a decision as I do with spending money..... so...... i'm thinking jacket and pants. I can go up to 4 pairs before I'm 'over spending' because typically the longest run I do is 4 days. :thumbsup: No decisions because if I don't wear this one day I'll wear it the next.
> 
> OMG I'm sick....... k: k:


You make me feel worse about myself....im already on 3 pairs of outerwear, 3 boards(not includeing my beater), and the seasons only been done for 2 weeks for me....i still have a full summer ahead of me mg:  :dizzy:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> You make me feel worse about myself....im already on 3 pairs of outerwear, 3 boards(not includeing my beater), and the seasons only been done for 2 weeks for me....i still have a full summer ahead of me mg:  :dizzy:


I'm sorry! Life's a bitch eh? 






PDX -- Says to himself -- fuck I need to buy more shit


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> I'm sorry! Life's a bitch eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, its all good, you cant spend your money when your dead so buy what you can now.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Something you may be overlooking is the dampness of the board. You may want to ask Mervin about this as I do not have the answer. It could be that this new T Rice has better dampening under the bindings and/or tip and tail dampers.
> 
> My Billy Goat 156 definitely delivers a more bone jarring rough ride at high speed than my NS Raptor of the exact same length. The effective edge, sidecut radius and flex of the two boards are as close as your differences, yet the stability at speed is dramatically better.
> 
> ...


I disagree somewhat. From personal experience the Billy Goat is plenty damp - petty close to the Raptor and Heritage. Only NS board that is seriously damper is the Premier F1.
And lots of things go into stability, dampness being only one of them. It is a combination of longitudinal stiffness, torsional stiffness, dampness, edge hold, shape, camber profile, etc. and cannot easily be reduced to one factor.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Oh I agree; I mentioned dampness because it was the one component not being discussed and it seems that everyone is curious why there is such a difference in feel between the Billy Goat and the Travis Rice. I think that, as you say, it is a combination of factors and certainly flex pattern and even how the glass is structured combined with dampness that generate these properties.
> 
> Additionally, I am speaking from experience that the Billy Goat is not nearly as damp as the Raptor as I am riding both in a 156. Also take into account, I am talking about the 2014 Raptor. As a side note, I am testing a 2014 Premier and it is not as damp as the 2014 Raptor; a difference that I and my coworkers have all felt.
> 
> The one thing that I personally feel based on testing is the dampness is a major factor in board stability. Having said that, keep in mind that I am throwing this out speculatively as fodder for further discussion. As stated, I do not know if Mervin rates the Travis Rice as damper than the Billy Goat, or if there is more targeted dampening with a specific performance goal in mind utilized on the Travis Rice that is lacking on the Billy Goat that might account for what PDXrealtor is feeling. Just sound boarding ideas into the ether here.


Yeah, I understand that they have really upped the dampness for the 2014 Raptor. The 2013 one was damp but not tremendously so, less than the Premier F1 for sure and not much if a all more than the Heritage - but at least all of these were way more damp than the Cobra, which frankly was surprisingly chattery.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Trice is lighter and more damp in 157 compared to BG162. They obviously did something right, but to that point, some people like to feel the terrain. I would put the bg under lively but nothing short of damp. The feeling of billy g is nice, compared to the wonky ratchet i get from my lobster, the goat is still a fucking pillow. Trice is damp, busting machine while bg is a delicate carving machine. You can really fine tune input in your bg and it executes with precision, while not so much with trice.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay, one last question. Lets say i get rid of my lobster, so im left with my 59 cheetah for pow. 

I need something to compliment it that is; good in carving, fast edge to edge, damp, stable, preferably sintered, edge tech (magne etc), camber rocker hybrid, direction twin and not to heavy. 

I had 162 goat in mind buts its heavy and PDX gave me the impression the trice is much more damp but its too wide so thats out the window. Im open to any brand.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Okay, one last question. Lets say i get rid of my lobster, so im left with my 59 cheetah for pow.
> 
> I need something to compliment it that is; good in carving, fast edge to edge, damp, stable, preferably sintered, edge tech (magne etc), camber rocker hybrid, direction twin and not to heavy.
> 
> I had 162 goat in mind buts its heavy and PDX gave me the impression the trice is much more damp but its too wide so thats out the window. Im open to any brand.


Lol-- I wish you the best of Luck and hope you end up with THEE board. I have no suggestions a side from the mods should change you subtitle, as suggested before, to resident spaz. :thumbsup:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Lol-- I wish you the best of Luck and hope you end up with THEE board. I have no suggestions a side from the mods should change you subtitle, as suggested before, to resident spaz. :thumbsup:


I dont have unlimited money, so i need to land on the board. I took risk with tbt and it didnt turn out that well. Plus i can never make my mind up. I really want to go with trice 161.5 for the extra tail but its not mobile enough. Shit. Bg 162.... Trice 157.... Bg 162..... Trice...... BG........ OMFGGGG. im just hoping torpedo lets me try his trice. I believe hes got the 157, then i could compare and see if its trice or Bgoat.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I dont have unlimited money, so i need to land on the board. I took risk with tbt and it didnt turn out that well. Plus i can never make my mind up. I really want to go with trice 161.5 for the extra tail but its not mobile enough. Shit. Bg 162.... Trice 157.... Bg 162..... Trice...... BG........ OMFGGGG. im just hoping torpedo lets me try his trice. I believe hes got the 157, then i could compare and see if its trice or Bgoat.


I hear ya dude. I have the same problem, decision making and to a lesser extent $$. 

I think in this thread alone you have tons of info on the t rice. 

Is there a reason you're not ordering from dogfunk, where you can returned the used board a year from now? That would solve your problem should the board not work out. 

My lol and ref to resident spaz was all in good fun FYI. :thumbsup:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Whats the word on darker series? Sintered, narrow, long radius, stiff, less set back. I was thinking 161. How would it compare to Bgoat, as its 100 bucks more. Also seems pretty stiff.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Whats the word on darker series? Sintered, narrow, long radius, stiff, less set back. I was thinking 161. How would it compare to Bgoat, as its 100 bucks more. Also seems pretty stiff.


Suggestion. Get your thoughts together, narrow down the candidates, and start a new thread. You'll get much more feedback than the you will on the tail end of someone else's thread. 

I honestly can't keep all these damn boards straight. I think the darker series has banana plus tech, its either that or it has the risers for easy turning.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I dont have unlimited money, so i need to land on the board. I* took risk with tbt and it didnt turn out that well*.


Just wait till you start riding the Cheetah...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Just wait till you start riding the Cheetah...


I cant wait. I wont even care how bad it rides on groomers. The sheer stoke factor that a swallow tail brings on a pow day will be amazing. Ill report back if i get to go this weekend and there's new snow. I WONT ever replace the cheetah. 

Plus its a pow gun. Not like ill jib with it. If its made any good for pow, im down.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> I hear ya dude. I have the same problem, decision making and to a lesser extent $$.
> 
> I think in this thread alone you have tons of info on the t rice.
> 
> ...


Oh i know. I had the same thing last summer about a bataleon goliath, which i ended up going to a sale and picking up the Billy goat. I then still wanted tbt so i got the lobster. I sold the Billy goat for some fucked up reason, think i was watching some old snowboard flick and was like " i want to ride park like this". Yep, i hate park. Atleast jibbing. I dont mind jumps, specially in pow. So after i got the lobster, i sold the BG, then realized the lobster sucks ass. I always wanted a swallow tail so i grabbed a cheetah. Im using that for pow, so theres no way its going to suck. Im all over the place trying to dial in my two board quiver.

SOOOOOOO. 

Obviously i already have the pow gun. all i need is something stable and fast charging. Im going to say fuck it, order the dark series in 161 and carve that bitch. IM GOING TO DO IT. 

If anyone rode one, how stiff is it?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I cant wait. I wont even care how bad it rides on groomers. The sheer stoke factor that a swallow tail brings on a pow day will be amazing. Ill report back if i get to go this weekend and there's new snow. I WONT ever replace the cheetah.
> 
> Plus its a pow gun. Not like ill jib with it. If its made any good for pow, im down.


You are missing the point (as usual). The Cheetah is much more gun than pow board - it is closer to a Raptor, Billy Goat, or Custom X than to the Fish, Cameltoe, etc. The swallowtail dominates the cosmetics, but not the ride.
This categorically not for just messing around in pow - I had it in Japan this season and it was at most average for the powder riding there.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> You are missing the point (as usual). The Cheetah is much more gun than pow board - it is closer to a Raptor, Billy Goat, or Custom X than to the Fish, Cameltoe, etc. The swallowtail dominates the cosmetics, but not the ride.
> This categorically not for just messing around in pow - I had it in Japan this season and it was at most average for the powder riding there.


Based of camber. Japan is mellow. Rockered shit would be better, what i ride is Rockies. Steep and deep. It is the reason i didnt buy a fish, i was afraid it was too soft. Expectation for the cheetah is to gun it down the groomers untill i hit pow. Swallow tail will sink, big nose will rise and i will surf the pow at mach ten. Not only that but i want pop from this thing. i want to boost it 10 feet high from a pillow. This thing is going to float by nature, but if its any good on fresh corduroy that would be a bonus. The setback stance is so far to back, no way this isnt going to float. Plus it has a little of taper. 

Really thinking about dark series in 161. im like 79% sure with my choice.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Based of camber. Japan is mellow. Rockered shit would be better,


No shit, sherlock (incidentally another, better board for you).



blunted_nose said:


> what i ride is Rockies. Steep and deep. It is the reason i didnt buy a fish, i was afraid it was too soft. Expectation for the cheetah is to gun it down the groomers untill i hit pow. Swallow tail will sink, big nose will rise and i will surf the pow at mach ten.


Well, that is exactly what it is made for. You doing that - I believe it when I see it.
And you are not going to hit the pow that this thing is built for below any groomers.



blunted_nose said:


> Not only that but i want pop from this thing. i want to boost it 10 feet high from a pillow. This thing is going to float by nature, but if its any good on fresh corduroy that would be a bonus. The setback stance is so far to back, no way this isnt going to float. Plus it has a little of taper.


Again, this thing does not 'float by nature', rather it 'floats by speed/charging'. It actually does high-speed groomer carving very nicely - better than playful powder riding. Again, the swallowtail and taper are almost distractions/misleading - this is really a charger board.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Who mentioned any playful powder riding? The whole idea behind the cheetah is pow riding, but still able to carve the groomers. Kind of like the hovecraft, but it obviously doesn't have s-rocker or that much taper. Let me try it out before we get to any conclusions. If there's pow im gunning it no matter what.

Besides riding it in japan, did you notice anything similar to the fish? I was reading about it and it sounds like a fish that wants to go faster.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Come to the dark side blunted. :yahoo:

So stoked to get my trice.  now i just need some snow covered mountains. :icon_scratch:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a small WWW. How is it? Looking for a junky butter board.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Dark S-ide-eries it is!


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> That's a small WWW. How is it? Looking for a junky butter board.


But-teriffic.



Seriously tho its way soft and easy to ride. I got the 147 and weigh a womping 120-130lbs @ 5'11"(or 10"?)


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> But-teriffic.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously tho its way soft and easy to ride. I got the 147 and weigh a womping 120-130lbs @ 5'11"(or 10"?)


Ur gonna launch to the moon on the T-rice then. We have quite a bit of ricers in the snowboard community now.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Come to the dark side blunted. :yahoo:
> 
> So stoked to get my trice.  now i just need some snow covered mountains. :icon_scratch:


Nice!:thumbsup: I've been keeping an eye on Dog Funk to see if they get a 157 HP back in stock, so I can compare HP to Pro. 

Love your back drop- binding boxes. :laugh:


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Ur gonna launch to the moon on the T-rice then. We have quite a bit of ricers in the snowboard community now.


Lets hope so! Id love to see some stars up close.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Seriously tho its way soft and easy to ride. I got the 147 and weigh a womping 120-130lbs @ 5'11"(or 10"?)



Dude, careful you don't blow away in the wind. The TRice will be like a sail and you a runaway para-glider.


----------

